# What are some fursona design trends you noticed?



## potato-kun (May 13, 2019)

For me it's fursona's with light yellow or beige fur with teal or blue paws, tongue, ect.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 13, 2019)

A lot of newer designs/art style I’ve noticed is 
*D u m m y
T h i c c *
Besides that, seems I haven’t noticed anything


----------



## Tyno (May 14, 2019)

Manokits will usually have a marking under thier eye.


----------



## Simo (May 14, 2019)

Fewer characters based on a single species that actually 'exists' in nature; more hybrids, more closed species, more invented ones. Also, a lot more based on characters from various franchises. (Over the 12 or so years I have observed things)


----------



## Simo (May 16, 2019)

Also: Fewer Sergals; trend seems to have peaked and to be in decline.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 17, 2019)

More folfs, wolfdogs, and coywolves. I think it’s mainly because people are trying to branch out from wolf fursonas and be original without venturing too far from the ever-popular wolf attributes—which is fine, although they’re all so similar that it’s sometimes hard to identify the species without asking


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 15, 2019)

Base-filling with paint is not really a trend, but I would sincerely wish upon a furry star for bases to fade out in this fandom. More can be learn from tracing good art than paint bucketing over poorly drawn templates (more often than not).


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 15, 2019)

Adding huge muscles or big boobs to their design. Both of which I have some issue with on some level speaking purely from a design point of view since most people can't pull off muscles well in furry art and I have nothing against muscles. I work out often for God sake and I hope to build an amazing body one day.

But God some of the art I have seen for muscle sonas is just not pleasing.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 15, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Adding huge muscles or big boobs to their design. Both of which I have some issue with on some level speaking purely from a design point of view since most people can't pull off muscles well in furry art and I have nothing against muscles. I work out often for God sake and I hope to build an amazing body one day.
> 
> But God some of the art I have seen for muscle sonas is just not pleasing.


this


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 15, 2019)

I agree that the sexual part is tightly entwined with furry community and is part of the charm that lure people into the furry fandom, but sometimes the nightmare fuels are just speechless.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 16, 2019)

A common trend I've noticed among furry designs?

*cough*


----------



## Larch (Aug 16, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Adding huge muscles or big boobs to their design. Both of which I have some issue with on some level speaking purely from a design point of view since most people can't pull off muscles well in furry art and I have nothing against muscles. I work out often for God sake and I hope to build an amazing body one day.
> 
> But God some of the art I have seen for muscle sonas is just not pleasing.



I'd have to agree with you about the big boobs, big butts, huge muscles, and everything else like that. Not every character us busty or extremely buff. The amount of this kind of stuff I do see makes me sad that they feel they need that to make a character interesting. Now, there are some cases that do it right, but just adding huge knockers to a furry doesn't make them more interesting. All it does it make the thirsty people more thirsty.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 16, 2019)

They're all hairy, needs more scales imo


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 16, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> They're all hairy, needs more scales imo


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 16, 2019)

Vinfang said:


> Base-filling with paint is not really a trend, but I would sincerely wish upon a furry star for bases to fade out in this fandom. More can be learn from tracing good art than paint bucketing over poorly drawn templates (more often than not).


With all due respect, I have to say I can't agree.

It's true using bases doesn't help you improve, but here's the thing: a lot of people that use them aren't necessarily using them to improve. I personally use bases for my reference sheets, and I'm an artist of five years. I don't use bases to improve, I use them because I already improve too fast. When I used to make my refs from scratch, I ended up hating looking at them after a few months, resulting in me doing them over and over again. I started using bases because, as a result of it not being my art, I'm not nearly as critical of its flaws. It feels like a commissioned ref, but with the plus of it being either far cheaper or free and not immoral to edit and add markings or change things over time.

One could say I could start feeling more comfortable with my art, and that's true; I'll fully admit my perfectionism is a flaw and I'm trying to be more confident in my work. But there's also the fact that they're significantly quicker to make and my laptop has a broken charger port, meaning it charges agonizingly slowly and takes days to charge. I need every precious second.

As for non-artists... some people really don't have an interest in drawing themselves, or just don't get enjoyment out of it. Bases give them the ability to have a ref for, say, commissioning art. Reference sheets tend to cost a lot more money than a fullbody or halfbody, and maybe it's out of that person's budget. Yeah, you could find someone who charges a lot cheaper than most, but is there really a point in denying someone a cheaper alternative if they might usually have to save up money for a commission every once in a while? I just don't really see the harm in using them if you're not using them to improve your art, as long as you credit the artist.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 16, 2019)

NethaEmerald said:


> I'd have to agree with you about the big boobs, big butts, huge muscles, and everything else like that. Not every character us busty or extremely buff. The amount of this kind of stuff I do see makes me sad that they feel they need that to make a character interesting. Now, there are some cases that do it right, but just adding huge knockers to a furry doesn't make them more interesting. All it does it make the thirsty people more thirsty.



Pretty much and if you want to make a character interesting. Make their personality interesting or do something that is one of a kind with their design. There's more to life than just sex so look past that stuff and work on finding good ways to make an impression with a fursona that only belongs to you and that no one else can copy.


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 16, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> With all due respect, I have to say I can't agree.
> 
> It's true using bases doesn't help you improve, but here's the thing: a lot of people that use them aren't necessarily using them to improve. I personally use bases for my reference sheets, and I'm an artist of five years. I don't use bases to improve, I use them because I already improve too fast. When I used to make my refs from scratch, I ended up hating looking at them after a few months, resulting in me doing them over and over again. I started using bases because, as a result of it not being my art, I'm not nearly as critical of its flaws. It feels like a commissioned ref, but with the plus of it being either far cheaper or free and not immoral to edit and add markings or change things over time.
> 
> ...



As a matter of fact, whenever an artist look back at his/her old art, they are always going to feel like their past art is sh*t. 
But that is the prove of your hard work, a good artist is always improving^^

I should clarify, 
I agree that not everyone is into drawing and it is a pretty efficient way to conceptualize a fursona and using references when drawing is a very important. 
I just don't like the drop another colour, and now I have created 10 new character approach.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 16, 2019)

I’d have to say the trends I’ve noticed is discolored fur (this is a big one), edginess and brooding backstories, and the feelings of forced hybridization to try and stand out amongst the crowd. (Looking at all you wolf dragon hybrids named Xavier)

Instead, they could be of quite an Exotic Species like a fuzzy Jinouga or somethin


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 16, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Adding huge muscles or big boobs to their design. Both of which I have some issue with on some level speaking purely from a design point of view since most people can't pull off muscles well in furry art and I have nothing against muscles. I work out often for God sake and I hope to build an amazing body one day.
> 
> But God some of the art I have seen for muscle sonas is just not pleasing.



I know I definitely appreciate a busty or curvaceous character, but I absolutely agree. A lot of people exaggerate the bust and booty so much that it’s ridiculous and entirely takes away from the design. Whether it’s a lack of anatomical understanding or just bland design altogether, it REALLY irks me

I can’t say much in the way of muscular characters because I personally prefer chubby and soft characters, but as far as muscles go, I think a lot of people just don’t understand how muscles _work _well enough to properly draw them. Their muscular characters wind up looking lumpy and stiff... and adding fur on top of it makes it that much harder

Use references, folks, _please_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 16, 2019)

Chest floofs are a common touch.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 16, 2019)

Fembois. Not that I complain.


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 16, 2019)

But anyway, actually relevant to the thread, I have to say I've seen a lot of red foxes. And there's this certain design pattern I tend to see in feral sonas, with really poofy hair (like this character I used to own--art by digitalcircuit on DA)

I'm not saying these are bad or anything. Just saying they're fairly common is all.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 16, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> But anyway, actually relevant to the thread, I have to say I've seen a lot of red foxes. And there's this certain design pattern I tend to see in feral sonas, with really poofy hair (like this character I used to own--art by digitalcircuit on DA)
> 
> I'm not saying these are bad or anything. Just saying they're fairly common is all.


That's cuz red foxes freakin' rule, duh!

I noticed a few people colouring their sonas with the weirdest colours. Like wolves who's entire fur shines with a bright neon green.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 16, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> But anyway, actually relevant to the thread, I have to say I've seen a lot of red foxes. And there's this certain design pattern I tend to see in feral sonas, with really poofy hair (like this character I used to own--art by digitalcircuit on DA)
> 
> I'm not saying these are bad or anything. Just saying they're fairly common is all.



I really don’t mind common species like red foxes and wolves. Some of them look pretty great! The thing that bothers me is that many people get lazy (or are just plain inexperienced with design) and resort to extremely plain or extremely zany designs to make them stand out in the crowd

The best advice I can give is to go with what comes naturally rather than what’s default or what’s more eye-catching


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 16, 2019)

Really buff bara shredded muscular fursonas

*Pillar men theme stars*
AYAAAYAYA


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 16, 2019)

I haven't seen deformed ears as a trend yet

Mellie has those!
Her ears droop and cannot lift. They look like bear ears


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

Simo said:


> Also: Fewer Sergals; trend seems to have peaked and to be in decline.


Yeah,I wish there were more sergals ;-;
I'm thinking of making one someday,but I'm struggling to think of a good concept.


----------



## Syrup The Fox (Jan 6, 2020)

I have seen many bandanas around the neck. And ngl, the bandanas are kinda cool IMO.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 6, 2020)

I have seen quite few when it comes to species.
For example, tiger and lion are most of the time muscular and royal etc while foxes are mainly associated with yiffing


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 6, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> foxes are mainly associated with yiffing



I have also noticed that this seems to be more true of vixens... probably because the word has sexy connotations with it.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 6, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I have also noticed that this seems to be more true of vixens... probably because the word has sexy connotations with it.


Use three words to invoke horror: "Hello, pretty vixen~" _Shudders_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 6, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Use three words to invoke horror: "Hello, pretty vixen~" _Shudders_



We might even have it worse than the bunnies. Lol


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 6, 2020)

Other trends I have noticed? Bandanas around necks buf not too often.
Military furs in camo trousers and white t-shirts.
Magical furs of course.
Fantasy furs in either leather cloaks if rogue character or full plate armours.
Flashy hair, usually not fitting the rest of the design.
Crazy colours. The list goes on.



Emyrelda Seoni said:


> We might even have it worse than the bunnies. Lol


I haven't really seen so many lupine yiffers but as far as I know? They are quite popular among male homosexual rp players (at least that's ehat I was told) <.<


----------



## Skittles (Jan 6, 2020)

Might be on the wane now. But Protogens!


----------



## Punji (Jan 6, 2020)

Heterochromia is pretty overdone I think.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 6, 2020)

Punji said:


> Heterochromia is pretty overdone I think.


While I saw few sonas with it, I wouldn't say there were many.
You could meet more though


----------



## Punji (Jan 6, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> While I saw few sonas with it, I wouldn't say there were many.
> You could meet more though



Maybe it's just perception bias on my part, but I feel like I've seen a stupid amount of heterochromatic characters.

Looking on 621, there are 139 pages under "heterochromia." I have to admit I don't really care for it though, so I'm probably pretty likely to notice it when it appears.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 6, 2020)

I see a lot of 'sonas that are based on franchises, which is fine, though many times the owner of the character expects everyone to know what kind of Pokémon their character is, or details of the lore of whatever franchise their character is from.  If you don't know or aren't interested in that franchise, they get snarky about it.

I also see a lot of the brooding, angsty, emo characters with terrible pasts and demonic energies and stuff.  

Or the ones that go out of their way to be hyper-sexualized for the sake of building a following, not because their character has any particular substance or depth.

Sometimes it takes a while to develop a 'sona, but I've noticed a trend in character-hopping, or just making a TON of characters in a short time, then tossing them aside or trying to sell them.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 7, 2020)

Chest floofs! A lot of sonas have extra fluff on their upper chest, like mine! ^W^


----------



## potato-kun (Jan 7, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Chest floofs! A lot of sonas have extra fluff on their upper chest, like mine! ^W^


Oh cool, same here! though it's less of a chest fluff and more like a mane that extends to the chest, if that makes sense.


----------

